# North Dakota Trip



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm going to be making a trip to ND in the middle of October next fall. I'm trying to organize my itinerary now so that we can find what we need. I hear that is the best time of year to shoot Giants, Specs, and snows... I'm also ineterested in finding pintails. Can someone tell me where (geographically) I would be best served seeking those species out? It looks like it will be a seven day trip so there is flexibility for multiple locations. Right now we are looking somewhere north of devil's Lake between there and Mohall...

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just "pray" for cold and bad weather north of the Canadian border right before you come here and you'll be good to go! :wink: If it's nice and sunny (blue-bird days) in the middle of October, be ready to meet some new friends at the local taverns.
:beer:


----------



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

What's the best time and place to find spec's...?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> What's the best time and place to find spec's...?


October in Alberta... 

On a serious note.. we don't have much of a speck migration that comes through in the fall.
Many serious waterfowlers in Nodak have never shot one. If your looking to target specks you will be disappointed in ND.


----------



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, anymore local knowledge of better regions than others would be much appreciated.

The more north the better??


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Divot, do you have a spot down in CO I can get into bull elk everyday? Maybe enough of them there that I can pick out the bull I want?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The more north the better??


Water conditions affect hunting more than anything. much of the western half of the state is facing serious dry conditions, but things can change alot throughout the summer. 
My best piece of advice is prepare to be mobile, you can select a locale, but don't be suprised to put alot miles on to find the birds.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

the farther south east you go the more water you will find


----------



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

Horsager, as you may know we have more elk than any other state in the US. Like most things in life, the harder to work the more oppotunites you will get. They aren't running around my back yard if you know what I mean... but if your willing to put in the time, and get where they are - you can pretty much find whatever it is your looking for. At times that means 3 miles down a raven and 3 miles out with a quater elk on your back... Elk hunting is nothing like deer hunting - as you may know it is a serious production often involing many many hours of hard-*** work, but we do shoot our bull almost every year. Some years I wish we hadn't... :-?

Thanks for all the advice and input from the rest...


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

divot said:


> Horsager, as you may know we have more elk than any other state in the US. Like most things in life, the harder to work the more oppotunites you will get. They aren't running around my back yard if you know what I mean... but if your willing to put in the time, and get where they are - you can pretty much find whatever it is your looking for. At times that means 3 miles down a raven and 3 miles out with a quater elk on your back... Elk hunting is nothing like deer hunting - as you may know it is a serious production often involing many many hours of hard-a$$ work, but we do shoot our bull almost every year. Some years I wish we hadn't... :-?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and input from the rest...


i think that was exact point horsager was trying to make. asking for a "location" or "spot" is not a very good thing on these boards. conditions...no biggie, but spots everyone gets touchy. just pick a general area and go....theres birds all over that state, its not hard to get on em.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I heard right outside Denver is a good place to go.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't see the harm in asking for a little help decidng on a hunting spot. Some deer hunters would cosider me lucky to be an Iowa resident, because many believe we have wall hangers behind every tree. While that's not true, we do have a few nice ones in some areas. Well, I have answered questions about general deer hunting areas on other boards. I have even sent topo-maps of some very good areas that I don't hunt much any more. Hey, this guy isn't asking for your honeyhole, just a place to go enjoy the same thing you do - hunting waterfowl. 
I don't get it???? Jim


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

To answer your question....

I guess my advice is to be flexible. Focus on a region, wether it's SE, NW or somewhere in between. I'd stay away from SW part of the state. other than that, there are good hunting to be had all over the state.

I know it intimidating free-lancing a state with little to no guidance, but it's a lot easier than you think. Plan to take an extra day to scout. Get a good map. even some plat maps. Finding landowners are the hardest part.

Some more advice...Stay away from roosting lakes and ponds. Feild hunting provides the best hunting opportunites. Seems odd, but wait and see.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Horsager said:


> Divot, do you have a spot down in CO I can get into bull elk everyday? Maybe enough of them there that I can pick out the bull I want?


LMFAO.... :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I have even sent topo-maps of some very good areas that I don't hunt much any more.


Hmmm, why don't you send out topos for the areas you DO hunt???

Anyway, for the original question, dblkluk's info is right on!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you guys can't be nice..............DON'T POST!!!!!!!!

I don't like having to remind the same people of this. I'm growing tired of the negative attitudes.


----------



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

To those that were helpful - thank you.... :beer:


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

Hunter 52 you are correct we do have Wild Elk right outside Denver they are roaming around in city parks and on Golf courses in Estes Park. You can get within feet of a Monster Bull Elk up there.

Hunt em during muzzleloader season they can be called in if you do your scouting and home work.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

Around Meeker CO is good too! No horns, but mighty fine eats. Jim


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Divot,

I've been freelance hunting in the Dakotas for years and the best advice I can give you is BE MOBILE. Be ready to spend some gas money, make sure to bring a good pair of binoculars, get a North Dakota gazetteer and a copy of the PLOTS guide, don't hesitate to ask someone permission to hunt on their property (North Dakota farmers are some of the nicest people you will ever meet - I've never been denied access), and do not worry about trying to find a specific place to hunt. Like DDog said, other than the SW there's good hunting all over the state. I'm sure the Devil's Lake area will have ducks but you probably will find more pressure there. I prefer the area south of I-94 and east of Bismarck but that's partly because I'm coming from that direction. I've also had incredible hunts in the central part of the state although the drought was tough there last year. Just pick an area and hope for weather. It would not do you one bit of good for me to tell you an exact spot to hunt. I killed a limit of mallards in 20 minutes in a field the first morning I hunted there last year. If I had sent you to the same field on any day for the rest of the week you would not have fired a shot. The ducks don't stay in one spot. Put in your time scouting and it will be one of the best hunts you ever have.

As for timing and species - I'm still trying to find that old NoDak gypsy with the crystal ball! I was out there last year the first week in November and in 8 days the temperature ranged from 4 to 62. I promise I'm not kidding. Take all your clothes. Although I have rarely seen both, don't expect to kill any specs or pintails. The pins won't be in full plummage anyway. Go to the panhandle of Texas in mid-January for the best pintail action outside the west coast.

Whatever you do, please be a steward of the land. Don't drive across someone's property without their permission, even if it's not posted. Try to leave the field cleaner than it was when you got there. Pick up every empty shell, whether it's yours or not. North Dakota is an incredible resource and we owe our respect and care. Be safe and have a great hunt.

P.S. - A handheld GPS is worth it's weight in gold when you're scouting in NoDak.


----------

